# Sushi (made with brown rice)



## kitchenelf (Feb 25, 2004)

It was excellent - I used a short grain brown rice, which isn't quite as sticky as sushi rice but it still held together just fine.  I had some sashimi grade tuna and the green part of some spring onions.  I also made a thin peanut sauce.

Well, if you thought normal sushi was healthy this takes it one step beyond that.  It had a great flavor and the peanut dipping sauce complimented the brown rice to a "t"!!  I used the rice wine vinegar, sugar, and salt as in regular sushi rice.

(my very happy tastebuds just wanted to pass along this information )


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks elf! I am a huge fan of sushi and sashimi and also a fan of rice (I currently have 5 kinds of rice in the pantry...not counting wild rice which isn't rice at all) so I will try the brown rice oover the weekend for suhi.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 25, 2004)

Like I said Bubba, a peanut dipping sauce suits the brown rice (along with the soy sauce though).  I used tuna, spring onion (green part) and I forgot to mention cilantro, of which I could bathe in!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 9, 2004)

What was the sauce made from??


----------



## subfuscpersona (Sep 4, 2004)

> I used a short grain brown rice


an even better brown rice for sushi is the kind called "sweet" brown rice (sometimes called glutinous brown rice). It is slightly paler and shorter than short grain brown rice. It is stickier than short grain brown but still not quite as sticky as white sushi rice


----------



## GB (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow elf, that sounds fantastic. What a great idea to use brown rice!


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 4, 2004)

its good to try different types of rices for sushi. I sometimes use this type of rice that is purplish/redish and wrap it like a california roll.


----------



## GB (Sep 4, 2004)

masteraznchefjr, what type of rice is is purplish/redish? That sounds really interesting. I would love to check it out.

Hey it is great that you found your way over here. I am sure you will really like this board!


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 4, 2004)

the red/purpleish rice you can find only in chinese stores and pure red rice you can only find it in china


----------

